# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei تكشف عن هواتفها العالمية التي ستحصل على تحديث EMUI 10.1 هذا الشهر

## mohamed73

بعد جلبها لتحديث EMUI 10.1 الرسمي والمستقر للعديد من أجهزتها في  الصين، فقد أصدرت شركة Huawei الآن قائمة بأجهزتها العالمية المؤهلة للحصول  على تحديث EMUI 10.1 في وقت لاحق من هذا الشهر. تتضمن القائمة أيضًا  العديد من هواتف Honor والتي ستحصل على تحديث Magic UI 3.1.  Huawei P30 و P30 ProHuawei Mate 20 و Mate 20 Pro و Mate 20 RS Porsche DesignMate 20 X و Mate 20 X 5GHuawei nova 5THuawei Mate XsHuawei P40 liteHuawei nova 7iHuawei Mate 30 و Mate 30 Pro و Mate 30 Pro 5GHuawei MatePad ProHuawei MediaPad M6 10.8″Honor View 30 Pro – Magic UI 3.1Honor 20 – Magic UI 3.1 و 20 Pro Magic UI 3.1Honor View 20 – Magic UI 3.1
 وكما يوحي إسمها، فواجهة EMUI 10.1 الجديدة لا تأتي بتغييرات كبيرة  جدًا، فهي تجلب معها بعض التحسينات لبعض الميزات الحالية، فضلا عن بعض  الميزات الجديدة.
 قامت شركة Huawei في واجهة EMUI 10.1 الجديدة بتحسين الأداء والسرعة،  وتعزيز الإستقرار، فضلا عن تحسين بعض الميزات مثل Multi-Windows و  Multi-Device Control Panel و Multi-Screen Collaboration. وعلاوة على ذلك،  فقد قامت شركة Huawei كذلك في الإصدار الجديد من واجهة EMUI 10.1 بتضمين  تطبيق جديد يُدعى Huawei MeeTime، وهو التطبيق المصمم لإجراء مؤتمرات  الفيديو للتنافس مع أمثال FaceTime و Google Duo. 
 واجهة EMUI 10.1 الجديدة تأتي كذلك مع المساعد الرقمي الجديد Celia،  والذي يمكن إستدعاؤه من خلال الأمر الصوتي ” Hey Celia “. من المتوقع أن  يتم إطلاق Celia في بعض الأسواق الغربية أولا، وهذا يشمل المملكة المتحدة  وفرنسا وإسبانيا والمكسيك وشيلي وكولومبيا. يجب أن تليها البلدان الأخرى  مستقبلاً. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

